
Asking People If They Need a Cellphone in 1999 - bufordsharkley
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDx4UXcAFC8
======
Mathnerd314
So they missed:

\- texting / MMS / video chat

\- maps, directions, recommendations

\- store loyalty programs

\- etc.

